# LSI MegaRAID 518 Problems

## hbelanger

Hi All,

It's been a while since I've been here I guess that speaks volume on how stable Gentoo is :

 15:17:01 up 486 days, 16:20,  276 users,  load average: 0.79, 0.59, 0.48...!

Anyhow I've been trying to upgrade the kernel on one of our development box for a while now and I'm running into issues with the LSI scsi controller 

The running kernel is 2.6.3-gentoo-rc2 on and Dual Opteron 250. I'm trying to upgrade to 

2.6.13-gentoo-rc3 and add I2c support for LM_sensor. 

The old kernel was complied with the LSI Megaraid driver in the kernel and boots just fine, But the new kernel has two MegaRAID drivers newgen and legacy. I've tried compiling with both drivers, newgen only then legacy only and the kernel fails to locate my root partition...!

What's the problem ??? is there a proble with LSI and I2C ????

Please help

Thanks

HB

----------

## warren64

Same problem here !

----------

## dsd

please post "lspci" and "lspci -n" output

----------

## warren64

Here is the output of lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks CNB20-HE Host Bridge (rev 33)

00:00.1 Host bridge: ServerWorks CNB20-HE Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: ServerWorks CNB20-HE Host Bridge

00:04.0 Class ff00: Dell Computer Corporation Remote Access Controller:ERA or ERA/O

00:04.1 Class ff00: Dell Computer Corporation Remote Access Controller

00:04.2 Class ff00: Dell Computer Corporation BMC/SMIC device

00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

00:0f.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks CSB5 South Bridge (rev 93)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: ServerWorks CSB5 IDE Controller (rev 93)

00:0f.2 USB Controller: ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05)

00:0f.3 ISA bridge: ServerWorks GCLE Host Bridge

00:10.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

00:10.2 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

00:11.0 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

00:11.2 Host bridge: ServerWorks: Unknown device 0101 (rev 05)

01:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW / AHA-39xx / AIC-7895 (rev 03)

01:06.1 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AHA-2940U/UW / AHA-39xx / AIC-7895 (rev 03)

01:08.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 21154 PCI-to-PCI Bridge

02:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 21154 PCI-to-PCI Bridge

02:01.0 SCSI storage controller: QLogic Corp. ISP12160 Dual Channel Ultra3 SCSI Processor (rev 06)

02:02.0 SCSI storage controller: QLogic Corp. ISP12160 Dual Channel Ultra3 SCSI Processor (rev 06)

03:00.0 RAID bus controller: American Megatrends Inc. MegaRAID (rev 20)

05:06.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5703 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5703 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

06:08.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 0309 (rev 01)

07:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7899P U160/m (rev 01)

07:06.1 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7899P U160/m (rev 01)

Here is lspci -n:

00:00.0 Class 0600: 1166:0014 (rev 33)

00:00.1 Class 0600: 1166:0014

00:00.2 Class 0600: 1166:0014

00:04.0 Class ff00: 1028:000c

00:04.1 Class ff00: 1028:0008

00:04.2 Class ff00: 1028:000d

00:0e.0 Class 0300: 1002:4752 (rev 27)

00:0f.0 Class 0600: 1166:0201 (rev 93)

00:0f.1 Class 0101: 1166:0212 (rev 93)

00:0f.2 Class 0c03: 1166:0220 (rev 05)

00:0f.3 Class 0601: 1166:0225

00:10.0 Class 0600: 1166:0101 (rev 05)

00:10.2 Class 0600: 1166:0101 (rev 05)

00:11.0 Class 0600: 1166:0101 (rev 05)

00:11.2 Class 0600: 1166:0101 (rev 05)

01:06.0 Class 0100: 9004:7895 (rev 03)

01:06.1 Class 0100: 9004:7895 (rev 03)

01:08.0 Class 0604: 8086:b154

02:00.0 Class 0604: 8086:b154

02:01.0 Class 0100: 1077:1216 (rev 06)

02:02.0 Class 0100: 1077:1216 (rev 06)

03:00.0 Class 0104: 101e:1960 (rev 20)

05:06.0 Class 0200: 14e4:16a7 (rev 02)

05:08.0 Class 0200: 14e4:16a7 (rev 02)

06:08.0 Class 0604: 8086:0309 (rev 01)

07:06.0 Class 0100: 9005:00cf (rev 01)

07:06.1 Class 0100: 9005:00cf (rev 01)

Thanks Warren

----------

## dsd

i dont see any megaraid devices there. which one (on the lspci output) is the one you are trying to configure?

----------

## warren64

This one:

03:00.0 RAID bus controller: American Megatrends Inc. MegaRAID (rev 20)

----------

## dsd

ah, i must be going blind.

please post the output of "lspci -vns 03:00.0"

----------

## warren64

Here is the output....

03:00.0 Class 0104: 101e:1960 (rev 20)

        Subsystem: 1028:0471

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 20

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at fce00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

----------

## dsd

your hardware is supported by the newgen driver (the megaraid_mbox part)

are you trying to boot gentoo from this controller, or is it in use as a secondary storage controller? (the latter is easier to debug from this point...)

----------

## warren64

I am trying to boot from the controller unfortunately...

----------

## dsd

are the drives on the megaraid controller usable when you boot from the 2005.1 livecd?

----------

## warren64

I used a 2004 Live CD to reboot and switch kernels......I don't have a 2005 CD at this point...

----------

## warren64c

Has the driver been fixed?  I have now tried the 2.6.17.6 kernel and the driver is still not working.  It gives a warning during the compile of the kernel driver megarqaid.o and still causes a kernel panic.

I am stuck on 2.6.8.1 and I need to move because the 2.6.8.1 has other problems.

----------

## warren64c

I recompiled the 2.6.17.6 kernel with the new drivers instead of the legacy drivers and all works well!

----------

